# Delta Contractors Dust Control



## rodum233 (11 mo ago)

I may have had something to close the back of my saw to keep the sawdust from blowing out back before being sucked up by bottom vacuum system. Using a piece of headboard comes to mind..but the motor mount and belts may require cutting and not having a good seal. See pic s..my outfeed table frame is blocking some..Anyone else have a way of doing this better or know of an aftermarket add on? Thanks.


----------



## Jim Frye (Aug 24, 2016)

Google "contractor saw dust enclosure" and find many solutions for this decades old problem.


----------



## MrG (Jul 22, 2011)

This may help you from Fine Woodworking.


----------



## RTWaldo (Jul 27, 2021)

MrG said:


> This may help you from Fine Woodworking.


Thanks I was getting ready to make rear extension and this will do 2 functions.


----------



## rodum233 (11 mo ago)

Thanks.. I was able to cut a pattern from stout cardboard and apply to a piece of hard board that covers all but the belts. Works pretty good but I'm going to check out MrGs PDF. Thanks.


----------



## rodum233 (11 mo ago)

4 Table Saw Dust Collection Upgrades — Dan Pattison


Dust collection is an important part of any woodworking shop. Wood dust is both a health hazard and time consuming to clean up. The table saw is notorious for creating a lot of dust in the shop and is a machine that needs some extra attention.




www.danpattison.com




This is exactly what I had in mind. Didn't think about making a two piece design or attaching with magnets.. Plus there is a free plan for downloading. Damn.. I must be getting senile.🙄😂


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

What are you using for a blower? Shop vacs don’t do well collecting large volumes of air. There you need CFM’S , which shop vacs do not have.

Actually I don’t think active dust collection on a table saw cabinet is all that necessary. Box it in to contain the dust, then have a removable box you can periodically dump. I’ve seen some attach a bag. I say this because for a long, long time I only opened the blast gate to clean out accumulated dust in the cabinet. PS can’t do it with a SawStop or the internal flex hose will get clogged. I‘m thinking if removing it. Old habits die hard…….

If you want to really do some good you need overhead collection. The real problem is on TOP of the saw since that’s where the dust is getting spewed out all over you, the air and your shop. A shop vac can work in with an over arm, from something as simple as a modified crevice attachment, to a swing away over arm device.

Whichever, remember the most important dust collector in your shop is on your face.


----------



## rodum233 (11 mo ago)

Good info, Dr..Ive a 3hp floor mounted shop vac that I attach via flex hose .. It has a good down draft around blade insert. Once I get the back sealed on both side that should do it.. Call me stoopid
but can't stand anything over the blade, especially the plastic guards ..Soon as I get the other piece of back cut & installed, I report back.


----------



## rodum233 (11 mo ago)

Forgot to add.. 4" flex hose ..about 5' from TS.. Been known to suck the paint from nearby walls..😁😁


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

As mentioned above by Dr Robert, a shop vac is best for "point of source" collection, not whole saw cabinet evacuation. The only way to totally get all the dust from the cabinet would be a 5 HP dedicated dust collector with a 14" impeller, capable of 2000 CFM, which no one actually has. The newer table saws, and even my 15 year old Bosch 4100-09 have an enclosed blade with a plastic housing with a 2 1/2" shop vac port. This works great, rather than allowing the cabinet to fill with dust that settles out quite rapidly.
Also, keep in mind that if you totally seal off all the holes in the cabinet, there will be no air "flow" which you need for the shop vac to work properly.
I've seen some folks use carpet flaps to enclose the back of the cabinet which still allows for the belt to operate. I tried a 2 1/2" port in the rear of my direct drive table saw and closed off the bottom. It didn't work well at all. If I had inserted a shop vac extension tube and located the end right near the blade, I'm pretty sure that would have worked better. But, I ended up enclosing the bottom and putting a 4" port for my Jet 1100 1.5 HP dust collector which as I mentioned, will leave a lot of dust inside the cabinet in the corners. It's just not moving a large enough volume of air to get all the dust, but it works OK.

I have also experimented with various configurations of "over the blade" dust collectors and they do work OK, but are often in the way. I am currently operating without that on my saws, but I have a "quick attach" means of installing them if I need to do so. Shown here:


----------



## rodum233 (11 mo ago)

Sawdust in the Delta may be something we must live with.. Be trying the back closure with 3hp Vac soon.


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

rodum233 said:


> but can't stand anything over the blade, especially the plastic guards ..Soon as I get the other piece of back cut & installed, I report back.


I can't either, but I did make one and I use it religiously when cutting MDF, sheet goods. I rarely use it for ripping anything narrower than 3" and, of course never for cross cutting.


----------

